# Progesterone in fridge? Damaged?



## New Yorker

Hi everyone,

I will be starting my meds on July 10th for IVF. I received all my meds about 2 weeks ago and put them all in the fridge including the progesterone in oil. Now I was just thinking... have I damaged the Progesterone??? I am so worried. 

Please help!!! :dohh:


----------



## WantingAChild

I kept mine in the fridge for a couple days before realizing it doesn't need to be. It's not going to hurt it....it just makes it extra cold and extra thick when you try to inject it. Just take it out and allow it to get to room temperature before injecting it and you will be fine! Best of luck!


----------



## Stardust1

My fertility nurse told me it didn't have to go in the fridge but they store it altogether with the other meds in the fridge as it doesn't hurt x


----------



## New Yorker

Thanks ladies. I got a call from the manufacturer and they told me that they cannot guarantee the effectiveness of the progesterone once it has been stored outside of the set temps written on the box. I have a history of low progesterone so I am so worried about taking it and it not working as strong as it should and then I have problems.


----------

